# Bruckner's 'saucy maid'.....???



## John Lenin (Feb 4, 2021)

Bruckner nicknamed his symphony No1 'saucy maid'.... Looking at Bruckner's 'history with women/girls ?'... what could he have meant by that... ???


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I don't know why Bruckner chose the title _Das kecke Beserl_ for his First Symphony. But I_ do_ know that if you listen to the work with one sitting on your lap, the score takes on a whole new meaning.


----------



## John Lenin (Feb 4, 2021)

The third movement starts of very vigorously and bouncy, it keeps pausing for breath and only lasts about 8 minutes.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Although it is usually translated as The Saucy Maid, the original expression Das kecke Beserl is more ambiguous than that. For starters, the gender is undefined in the German expression, and can also indicate a (young) male scoundrel or cheeky brat.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

The only Brucker symphony I've never come around to. I think 0 and 2 are better, but I've never really given it a fair shake. Never cared about 00 but I'll probably listen to it sometime out of curiousity, and to see how he slowly evolvrd. 

The jump in quality from 2 to 3 is dramatic, to say the very least.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> The only Brucker symphony I've never come around to. I think 0 and 2 are better, but I've never really given it a fair shake.


0 was actually composed after the first, but he retracted it because of lots of criticism.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I can't find the exact quote, but later in life Bruckner did have a saucy maid named Katie. When he achieved some degree of fame, he expected his maid to have more deference to him. He remarked, "But I am Bruckner," to which she retorted, "And I am Katie!"


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

Art Rock said:


> 0 was actually composed after the first, but he retracted it because of lots of criticism.


Yup. "Where is the theme?". If only he had an ounce of assertiveness or self-confidence! Poor guy.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm guessing he had a good imagination. He was certainly no looker. Saucy maids wouldn't likely have been interested,


----------



## John Lenin (Feb 4, 2021)

He tried it on with some real young girls..... he shared this with a famous 'Brucknerian conductor whose wives seemed to get younger everytime....


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Art Rock said:


> 0 was actually composed after the first, but he retracted it because of lots of criticism.


I love the first movement from #0.


----------

